# English Video Journals from Mayor Joshy (keep them in here)



## LittleMissGreedy (May 2, 2013)

*BEFORE READING ON, PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS THREAD IS NOT FOR COMPLAINTS ABOUT REVIEWERS THAT HAVE RECEIVED AN EARLY EDITION OTHERWISE IT WILL MOST LIKELY BE LOCKED.*

WiiFolderJosh from TheBitBlock has uploaded and english video from the AC:NL game he has received.

'Nooklings Junction' is the name of the shop run by Tommy and Timmy and 'Nook Homes' is naturally the real estate agent. 

Here's the link to the video if you wish to watch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izOrjgc5n2k

The video is only 10 minutes but is worth a watch if you want to have a look at some of the dialogue and entry to the game!~


----------



## bootie101 (May 2, 2013)

i enjoyed it ^-^ he seemed like he was enjoying the game too..


----------



## Batsu (May 2, 2013)

I'm so excited! I wish the video was even longer, haha. When I saw "Nookling's Junction" I went "aww" at the name too, there's something really cute about it.


----------



## amped4jr88 (May 2, 2013)

Im going to resist watching this first one because I don't want to spoil the opening, I know generally whats going to happen but not dialogue and such but I cant wait to see some later on


----------



## Eirynfox (May 2, 2013)

it was kind of cute


----------



## Torotix (May 2, 2013)

This could have gone back in the english videos thread, we don't need to keep making threads solely for wiifolderjosh. I'm sure we will be seeing more pop up in the coming week from others.


----------



## inSein (May 2, 2013)

Oh yeah. Me and my little sister were watching a bunch of his vids for AC in Japanese just yesterday. He is pretty darn amusing.

Aaaand, the video won't play for this phone. Curses.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 2, 2013)

Torotix said:


> This could have gone back in the english videos thread, we don't need to keep making threads solely for wiifolderjosh. I'm sure we will be seeing more pop up in the coming week from others.



This pretty much. |:

I won't be watching since I don't like Joshy and I don't wanna see English game play.


----------



## Majora999 (May 2, 2013)

Looks like the town name limit is still 8 characters. Damn, I was hoping it was 10, so I could use Gallowmere, or 9 for ZoidBurgh. Oh well, goin' with Avalar, then.

I also love how he has the townie BananaPieLord most wanted _and_ the first townie he chased out of his town.


----------



## Cottonball (May 2, 2013)

WAIT OMG drbhgyuu His town is 8 letters!!!!!!!   Yes, sobbing rn I can do the town I wanted to do.   ;-; DAY. MADE.


----------



## LittleMissGreedy (May 2, 2013)

Torotix said:


> This could have gone back in the english videos thread, we don't need to keep making threads solely for wiifolderjosh. I'm sure we will be seeing more pop up in the coming week from others.



Gosh, sorry. I'll do that next time :s


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 3, 2013)

I really enjoy his videos! I find his voice and enthusiastic quite hilarious! x)


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2013)

i'm not gonna watch this; just becase i've over done it with Jap. videos and I don't want to over do it with English videos I'm only interested in localized terms


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 3, 2013)

GRUNT


----------



## Lotus (May 3, 2013)

This is waaaay better than the Japanese version


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 3, 2013)

I....am not going to watch it..... Because I want the English version to be newwwwwwwww.... I know almost everything there is to know, I don't want even the beginning game dialogue to be old. I want something fresh on June 9th. It's so hard to not watch tho!


----------



## Wing (May 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> i'm not gonna watch this; just becase i've over done it with Jap. videos and I don't want to over do it with English videos I'm only interested in localized terms



i promised myself not to watch after the first episode.
-cries-


----------



## Wing (May 3, 2013)

No, it's not.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (May 3, 2013)

He has Biskt!!!


----------



## Aurynn (May 3, 2013)

That video was awesome ^^ Moremoremore


----------



## Zaydin (May 3, 2013)

amped4jr88 said:


> Im going to resist watching this first one because I don't want to spoil the opening, I know generally whats going to happen but not dialogue and such but I cant wait to see some later on



You know, that's something that's been nagging me a little, people saying they don't want to spoil the game. What's there to spoil, exactly? There's not really anything to spoil, at least to me. Not trying to be a jerk or anything, I'm just a bit curious.


----------



## Gandalf (May 3, 2013)

Zaydin said:


> You know, that's something that's been nagging me a little, people saying they don't want to spoil the game. What's there to spoil, exactly? There's not really anything to spoil, at least to me. Not trying to be a jerk or anything, I'm just a bit curious.



Well there has to be some form of surprise to it. If you watch to many videos on the opening its going to feel like a chore to have to sit through it again and nothing is going to feel new.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 3, 2013)

Argh, do I watch it? Do I not watch it...!? I don't know if I should wait incase I spoil it all. Oh what the heck, I'll just watch this one...


----------



## Mary (May 3, 2013)

I won't watch it... Oh, what the heck! I can't resist.


----------



## Anna (May 3, 2013)

It was nice to watch as it only goes up to him planting the tree


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 3, 2013)

I watch it was cute. We live in a society were we spoil everything back then  it was keep a secret till the game come out. I miss those days they were the best days of my life. But I strongly  think we should push to get it to the way it was before spoil alerts came out. Who with me.


----------



## laceydearie (May 3, 2013)

I enjoyed this one. Kept my eyes pelled away from Rover's dialougue but everything else was nice. Very excited now!


----------



## comic321 (May 3, 2013)

I...I watched it...AND I LOVED IT! This'll hold me down until June 9th


----------



## Leon (May 3, 2013)

Hahah.. after watching Japanese versions of the game for the past 6 months, its so weird watching the whole game in English. Its just made me more excited. And yes, we can finally read what the peeps are saying. Wow! Never knew that would happen to be honest.


----------



## Bea (May 3, 2013)

I watched it, it was adorable. I don't think you can spoil a game like this as there really isn't a plot. Everyone will play the game differently, and everyone's town will be different. I know when I watch I'm always thinking "no go do this" or "ahh I wanna see x" so I don't think watching others is ruining the game for me.


----------



## PapaNer (May 3, 2013)

I really didn't expect to feel so much, but it made me super happy to see it in English


----------



## JKDOS (May 3, 2013)

Zaydin said:


> You know, that's something that's been nagging me a little, people saying they don't want to spoil the game. What's there to spoil, exactly? There's not really anything to spoil, at least to me. Not trying to be a jerk or anything, I'm just a bit curious.



I know how you feel. I'm not sure what there is to spoil with a game like Animal Crossing. It isn't like we keep watching small clips from a upcoming movie to the point where when you see the movie in theaters you already know everything.

It isn't like a game like Call of Duty, where you watch all the levels and then you already know them.

THIS IS ANIMAL CROSSING. IT"S ENDLESS.... AND THERE IS NOTHING TO SPOIL

EDIT: You all spoiled yourselves the moment you watched the first trailer, came to this website, and found out about a couple of the new features. Next time you may want to go under a rock until  you hear stories of a new game that's been released


----------



## Cinnamoos (May 3, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I know how you feel. I'm not sure what there is to spoil with a game like Animal Crossing. It isn't like we keep watching small clips from a upcoming movie to the point where when you see the movie in theaters you already know everything.
> 
> It isn't like a game like Call of Duty, where you watch all the levels and then you already know them.
> 
> THIS IS ANIMAL CROSSING. IT"S ENDLESS.... AND THERE IS NOTHING TO SPOIL



THIS JUST IN
CHRISTMAS CONFIRMED FOR NEW LEAF.

On topic: I was pretty grateful that he's making videos of it! Even though I'm not a big fan of Josh, myself.
It's nice and exciting to see it in full blown English. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the translation seems pretty exact! For the beginning parts and stuff. Not that they would have to change the dialog there or anything.

It makes me super excited and we've only got about a month to go aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Campy (May 3, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I really didn't expect to feel so much, but it made me super happy to see it in English


Same here! And it was great to finally be able to read what everyone's saying. I'm just even more excited now.


----------



## Joey (May 3, 2013)

I just watched it and it is making me extremely excited for the game again. I love the name Nooklings Junction even though we already knew that it was called that


----------



## LaughingDingo (May 3, 2013)

No reason to get hateful towards people who don't want to watch the English videos. When people talk about avoiding them because of "spoilers", they mostly mean spoiling the experience of seeing it in English.


----------



## Bambi (May 3, 2013)

I'm going to hold off on watching it. Not because I think it will spoil or ruin the game for me at all. I would just like to keep an element of surprise for myself. I know watching it won't spoil the whole game but it will spoil a small portion of surprise.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 3, 2013)

For those of you going "lol what are you talking about there's nothing to spoil":

This is my point of view. Have you ever played a game more than once? Getting to that bit of dialogue that's a chore to read because you've already read it a few times and you know what they're going to say? "Just get to the point! *mashes button*"

That is what I don't want spoiled. I don't want to know what the animals are going to say yet. That's why I could watch Japanese videos and look at Japanese screen shots. I had no idea what they were actually saying. Sure, I know the jist of it due to people translating it, but that's not the same. I want my very first time playing this game to be fresh. I don't want to know exactly what my neighbors are gonna say for the first time when I speak to them. I want everything to be as brand new as the day I bought Population Growing and brought it home on the day it was first released.

So don't laugh. Don't make fun. I want to relive and experience I fondly remember from my childhood. Just because it won't spoil anything for _you_ does not mean it won't spoil something in someone else's eyes.


----------



## amped4jr88 (May 3, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I know how you feel. I'm not sure what there is to spoil with a game like Animal Crossing. It isn't like we keep watching small clips from a upcoming movie to the point where when you see the movie in theaters you already know everything.
> 
> It isn't like a game like Call of Duty, where you watch all the levels and then you already know them.
> 
> ...




Well please do not take this to be rude, but personally I still watch some videos so I know what you are saying,  but this opening is one particular video I do not want to see because for ME I DO FEEL that it would spoil something. Not everyone will feel this way, its just my personal decision. Yes I have spoiled other things by watching other trailers, but this to me is a big aspect that I have decided to keep a surprise for myself. If you dont feel that way and don't wish to save it, thats fine. I don't see why it "bugs" you or is a big deal. It doesn't bug me when people want to see it. So yeah I understand what you mean it doesn't like spoil as in ruin the gameplay like in some games (like puzzle games) would _but it would take out the aspect of newness to me. _ which is what I mean my "spoiling" Just to clearify. Again I wasn't trying to be rude I am just stating why I feel it would spoil it for ME. I respect that it doenst for you and thats cool.

*Edit: Im with officer berry, its just about me getting that "fresh" experience of the unknown again.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> i'm not gonna watch this; just becase i've over done it with Jap. videos and I don't want to over do it with English videos I'm only interested in localized terms


Hey Jake, I haven't watched any Japanese or English videos and so I shall be going into Animal Crossing New Leaf completely blind as that is how I like to experience Animal Crossing games.


----------



## Bea (May 3, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> This is my point of view. Have you ever played a game more than once? Getting to that bit of dialogue that's a chore to read because you've already read it a few times and you know what they're going to say? "Just get to the point! *mashes button*"
> 
> That is what I don't want spoiled. I don't want to know what the animals are going to say yet.



I'm not worried about that, I generally have a memory span of 3 mins so unless I watch and re-watch I'll forget.

The big moments in AC aren't what makes the game special. It's the quirky things the animals do and say in between, running errands, etc. that I enjoy and none of the videos I've watched spend time on those. So yeah, I know what Festivale is all about, but I haven't experienced it and the magic really is in experiencing it for yourself.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 3, 2013)

I have a horribly good memory when it comes to dialogue. <<; I just want everything to be the first time I see it.


----------



## Pokeking (May 3, 2013)

I liked seeing the video and I look forward to seeing more. I do wonder if he'll go back to Mimin someday or visit the dream version of Mimin.


----------



## Birdy (May 4, 2013)

If i watch the english videos i think im going to make myself even more crazy. I wont be able to handle 40 more days ><. Plus i want to leave some things as a surprise as i could restrain myself from finding out more about the game . Ill probably watch them after i start playing, because Joshy is hilarious.


----------



## Sam (May 5, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, the new entry is up! 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=bsAnfLx74-I&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DbsAnfLx74-I


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2013)

Sam said:


> Just so everyone knows, the new entry is up!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=bsAnfLx74-I&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DbsAnfLx74-I


non mobile link; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsAnfLx74-I


----------



## Sam (May 5, 2013)

Jake. said:


> non mobile link; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsAnfLx74-I



Thankyou.


----------



## Anna (May 5, 2013)

I like the rain in the new entry


----------



## Lyla (May 5, 2013)

The weather in this video looks so beautiful <3


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 5, 2013)

The rain video was nice


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (May 5, 2013)

Majora999 said:


> Looks like the town name limit is still 8 characters. Damn, I was hoping it was 10, so I could use Gallowmere, or 9 for ZoidBurgh. Oh well, goin' with Avalar, then.
> 
> I also love how he has the townie BananaPieLord most wanted _and_ the first townie he chased out of his town.



OMFG YOU LEIK BPL?!?! I FREAKING LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2013)

So was that a thunderstorm? If so, it's my new favorite weather. I love rain in the AC games c:


----------



## Bea (May 5, 2013)

ACMaster said:


> OMFG YOU LEIK BPL?!?! I FREAKING LOVE HIM!!!



Nnnn. I liked him at first, but he makes a LOT of really ignorant jokes and comments. It got to the point where I had to unsubscribe.


----------



## PapaNer (May 5, 2013)

Second video was alright!  I'm beginning to think Mayor Joshy doesn't know how to ACNL


----------



## Superpenguin (May 5, 2013)

I like Video 2. It is really fun to see the animal dialogue.


----------



## Cevan (May 5, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I won't be watching since I don't like Joshy



Just wondering, why do you not like Joshy?


----------



## Lyla (May 5, 2013)

Josh's videos are my favourite acnl videos. He makes every second of it fun to watch, while in others i get kinda bored of them talking about dull stuff and just skip bits.


----------



## Majora999 (May 5, 2013)

Damn, rain is _heavy_ in New Leaf. All the more excuse to use an umbrella, I guess. Ruby has the best one, hands down. Always loved the Leaf Umbrella



ACMaster said:


> OMFG YOU LEIK BPL?!?! I FREAKING LOVE HIM!!!



Yeah, he can be fun. A shame his City Folk LP seems to have fallen through the cracks, it's what brought me to him, hopefully he decides to bring it back when New Leaf drops.


----------



## LeAckerman (May 5, 2013)

Josh is awfully rude. If you check his twitter, he says stuff like he doesn't care what Ac fans think about the game and he says he forces his excitement for the game. I mean I understand, but he doesn't have to be rude about everything. I got to admit I like his videos, but it's just his additude. :/


----------



## Majora999 (May 5, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> Josh is awfully rude. If you check his twitter, he says stuff like he doesn't care what Ac fans think about the game and he says he forces his excitement for the game. I mean I understand, but he doesn't have to be rude about everything. I got to admit I like his videos, but it's just his additude. :/



In all fairness, and I see this a lot from LPers in general, he gets spammed pretty damn hard from Animal Crossing fans. It's sad, but true.

When you follow a person for one specific thing they do, that's fine. It's another thing to spam them relentlessly about wanting them to do more.


----------



## Cottonball (May 5, 2013)

I love his videos!! I just hope me makes way more english videos...


----------



## Cevan (May 5, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> Josh is awfully rude. If you check his twitter, he says stuff like he doesn't care what Ac fans think about the game and he says he forces his excitement for the game. I mean I understand, but he doesn't have to be rude about everything. I got to admit I like his videos, but it's just his additude. :/



As Majora999 already said, you can't really blame him for being slightly rude about AC fans. When you compare his statements to the things on his comments in his videos, they're not that bad. So many rude AC fans have posted disrespectful comments, demanding new AC video journals.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 5, 2013)

I love the rain and storms, I can't wait to build the bus shelter and hide from it in there.

Again about Josh... and it's a shame he's said he puts on his enthusiasm, but this is the internet and if he doesn't expect fans to want/demand more he shouldn't be doing what he's doing. It's going to happen, either do more or ignore them.


----------



## LeAckerman (May 5, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> I love the rain and storms, I can't wait to build the bus shelter and hide from it in there.
> 
> Again about Josh... and it's a shame he's said he puts on his enthusiasm, but this is the internet and if he doesn't expect fans to want/demand more he shouldn't be doing what he's doing. It's going to happen, either do more or ignore them.



I agree.


----------



## AL64 (May 5, 2013)

I think he's not that much of a fan of the game, and AC players just ask him ****ing stupid questions that are already answered :"How did you get the game ?".


----------



## Cevan (May 5, 2013)

AL64 said:


> I think he's not that much of a fan of the game, and AC players just ask him ****ing stupid questions that are already answered :"How did you get the game ?".



I think he likes the game, but the annoying AC fans who keep asking idiotic questions are partially ruining it for him.


----------



## Anna (May 5, 2013)

I totally understand where Josh is coming from, I love his sense of humor though.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (May 5, 2013)

It is aggravating seeing the multitude of comments that has the same question over and over again. I don't know why people just don't read. It's no surprise he locks the comments. Perhaps before each video he should put an annotation saying what's up in large letters in order to shut everyone up about how he got the game and etc. Then again, the commenters could just be kids, but still, is really that hard to look, read, and listen before blabbing lol?


----------



## ajpri (May 5, 2013)

K.K. Guitar said:


> He has Biskt!!!



Bisket used to be on my ww town. Speaking of wild world, he a
also has ruby from the box of WW.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2013)

"When does the game come out?"
"OMG HOW DID U GET THE GAME EARLY? I H8 UUUUUUUUUUU *dies*"
"it's because yur American" 
"CAN YOU EDIT YUR PANTS? I HEARD YU CAN, SO CAN YU?"
"WTF Y DO U GET IT AND I DONT?"
"UGH THAT'S NOT FAIR"
"Are there any new villagers?"
"Can you tell villagers where to move?"
"I read you can only have 8 villagers, but my frend says you can have 10, are they wrong?"


Yeah, seeing things like that ^ can get pretty annoying quick.. Especially when it's on every video, barring of course the "OMG U GOTS IT ERLY" ones that are on his English ones instead.


----------



## Majora999 (May 5, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> "When does the game come out?"
> "OMG HOW DID U GET THE GAME EARLY? I H8 UUUUUUUUUUU *dies*"
> "it's because yur American"
> "CAN YOU EDIT YUR PANTS? I HEARD YU CAN, SO CAN YU?"
> ...



Exactly! He has every right to complain.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (May 5, 2013)

Majora999 said:


> Exactly! He has every right to complain.



Unfortunately this is how he sees the AC fan base now.


----------



## LeAckerman (May 5, 2013)

Well, he focuses more on TheBitBlock reviews and stuff like that instead of AC..


----------



## Officer Berri (May 5, 2013)

The longer the complaining about his complaining goes on, the more I decide that I'm not on Josh's side on this issue.

Josh is clearly a professional game reviewer and therefore really should not be treating any member of his viewer base like he views them as ignorant children. He should handle repetitive questions in a professional manner. If repeat questions but him that much, he should put a short FAQ at the start of his videos, and if they somehow miss that, he should just not acknowledge them.

Unlike members of the bell tree, not every fan of the series is going to spend every waking moment learning everything about Animal Crossing. They hear rumors and ask about what they heard because they would assume someone who is playing the games would probably know the answer at that moment. They might enjoy the game casually and not visit fansites or tumblr or anything like that and not everyone is going to stumble onto his series from the beginning. I dunno if you guys have visited youtube in the last few years or so but those videos on the side of the viewing page are pretty random and generated based off your viewing history. It's not impossible for someone to be looking up videos for the new animal crossing game and stumble into part 3 or 4 of Josh's videos. And of course, if this is the first time they've seen an English video when the game isn't supposed to be coming out yet, they're going to want to know how he got his copy.

If you can't handle spammy questions without turning into a jerk, you probably shouldn't be putting yourself as an official reviewer of the games. I already found it pretty stupid of him to turn around and do the English version of the game when he already knew what the fanbase was like thanks to his first run through in Japanese. If he didn't like the comments then, why on earth did he jump right back into it?

Personally, the more I hear about Josh the less I like him. I'm not going to ever be able to watch his videos now with the impression that he thinks because I'm an animal crossing fan that I'm an idiot who asks the same questions over and over. I also can't enjoy a series when I know the person making the videos is faking his enthusiasm for the games. I can't really view Josh as a professional anymore. Part of being a professional is handling yourself in a mature manner even if something upsets you.

I can and I will blame him for his lack of professionalism. I don't care if 200 users asked him the same question in a row. He can easily just pass over those comments and choose to brush them off and make a FAQ video later on if it gets over bearing. He makes videos professionally, so he can't really say 'well I don't have the time to just make a 5 minute faq video', considering that seems to be a the very least a side job for him. |: Get a list of frequently asked questions and answer them. Then after that any 'spam' can be replied to with 'watch the faq video'.


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (May 5, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The longer the complaining about his complaining goes on, the more I decide that I'm not on Josh's side on this issue.
> 
> Josh is clearly a professional game reviewer and therefore really should not be treating any member of his viewer base like he views them as ignorant children. He should handle repetitive questions in a professional manner. If repeat questions but him that much, he should put a short FAQ at the start of his videos, and if they somehow miss that, he should just not acknowledge them.
> 
> ...



Well said. One of the points you made as to why he jumped back into it is, either maybe he is doing it for the views and subs, he truly does like the game, or perhaps both. It is pretty unprofessional with how he handles the fans sometimes, but eh. You live and you learn.


----------



## Bea (May 5, 2013)

Honestly he says what I'm thinking in regards to his fan comments so I can't blame him. Having a bunch of kids in my virtual face would seriously grate on my nerves. I like his videos and that's all I judge by.


I do however have a LOT of disdain for the fans right now. They're making AC fans look obnoxious and unable to use Google. Which is certainly not the case.


----------



## LeAckerman (May 5, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The longer the complaining about his complaining goes on, the more I decide that I'm not on Josh's side on this issue.
> 
> Josh is clearly a professional game reviewer and therefore really should not be treating any member of his viewer base like he views them as ignorant children. He should handle repetitive questions in a professional manner. If repeat questions but him that much, he should put a short FAQ at the start of his videos, and if they somehow miss that, he should just not acknowledge them.
> 
> ...



Well said. This is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2013)

We also have to realize he's human. He's not some robot with no feelings or anything. He does have a basic human right to be annoyed. Should he let it interfere with his job? No. Does he? No. I have not seen him acknowledge about 90% of the repeated questions from his English videos. And its just like linandko, when their fan base kept asking the same questions, it became tedious. now, they didnt snap, but it was easy to see their patience was wearing very thin when they started referring back to their old videos when someone asked a repeated question. I used to find Josh funnier when he couldn't understand what was going on. The only interest I have in his videos are the English townies names. 

There's a HUGE portion of the fan base I don't care for either, because some of them in fact are ignorant children. And another portion come off as very entitled brats. And then you have the group that's respectful and keep to themselves.


----------



## Bea (May 5, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> There's a HUGE portion of the fan base I don't care for either, because some of them in fact are ignorant children. And another portion come off as very entitled brats. And then you have the group that's respectful and keep to themselves.



Mmmm, I agree. I get that they may not know everything but really how hard is it to either look at the other comments on the video or look it up yourself. It's not Josh's fault he hates the fan base, it's the obnoxious fans faults.


----------



## Sora (May 5, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> We also have to realize he's human. He's not some robot with no feelings or anything. He does have a basic human right to be annoyed. Should he let it interfere with his job? No. Does he? No. I have not seen him acknowledge about 90% of the repeated questions from his English videos. And its just like linandko, when their fan base kept asking the same questions, it became tedious. now, they didnt snap, but it was easy to see their patience was wearing very thin when they started referring back to their old videos when someone asked a repeated question. I used to find Josh funnier when he couldn't understand what was going on. The only interest I have in his videos are the English townies names.
> 
> There's a HUGE portion of the fan base I don't care for either, because some of them in fact are ignorant children. And another portion come off as very entitled brats. And then you have the group that's respectful and keep to themselves.



But at least Lin and Ko at least try to help their fans. After watching several of Josh's videos, I can see that he really doesn't care much for his fans in any regard. I mean has he even mentioned them? He seems too far distant from his fans to be posting informative gameplay. 

He should make an FAQ or at least attempt to talk to his fans. His last video had comments blocked because obviously he isn't proffesional to care about fan's concerns. Sure, some fans seem idiotic in a sense for their repeated questions, but that is no excuse for him to ignore them entirely.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2013)

The point of a reviewer is to review a game. His job is to give commentary on the gameplay and aspects of the game, not sit and honor every question or neck and call from the fans. 

And Linandko try to help their fans because that was the point of their videos. They advise you to ask questions at the end, that aren't already answered before. Josh never once said "these videos are for your enjoyment and you can ask questions"
Technically, he doesn't have to give a hoot and a half about the AC fandom following his videos, as its not in the job description.


----------



## Sora (May 5, 2013)

Well then why does he have a series? I mean why not do one or two vids review and be done?


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

Sora said:


> But at least Lin and Ko at least try to help their fans. After watching several of Josh's videos, I can see that he really doesn't care much for his fans in any regard. I mean has he even mentioned them? He seems too far distant from his fans to be posting informative gameplay.
> 
> He should make an FAQ or at least attempt to talk to his fans. His last video had comments blocked because obviously he isn't proffesional to care about fan's concerns. Sure, some fans seem idiotic in a sense for their repeated questions, but that is no excuse for him to ignore them entirely.



I don't think you understand the situation with Josh and his animal crossing fanbase. If you go to any other video of his that ISN'T animal crossing related, he has comments enabled. The reason comments are disabled in his Animal Crossing ones only is actually a notsofunny story.

The animal crossing fandom outside of these forums is honestly, in my opinion, really not so great. Josh does coverage of hundreds of games OTHER than animal crossing, and people seem to not grasp that fact. I would go to his Brain Age videos, and literally almost 70% of the comments were people nagging and complaining and almost even _harassing him_ that he wasn't posting any animal crossing videos. This gets annoying. You've got the animal crossing fanbase going to a completely unrelated video and completely bashing the guy, even though it's his channel and his job and he can do what he finds appropriate. If he didn't care about his fans, why is he still doing video journals? honestly if I were him, I wouldn't take any more of this bullcrap and cut the videos completely, because the comments were getting really ridiculous.

LinandKo is a different situation because doing reviews and coverage isn't their job. Josh's job is to cover several different games. He can't just do Animal Crossing 24/7, and the fanbase goes nuts about that.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2013)

Because, he can decide to continue a series if he pleases, as it is on his WiiFolderJosh channel. But some reviews, for games he gets early copy of from the developer themselves, he is o abide by a contract. He has to do what is asked of him and said contract, no more, no less.

EDIT; yeah, I agree 100% with sora. Not to mention he can always disable adding comments. If I were him, I would. 
Reviewing a game =/= having to deal with the fandom of said game


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 6, 2013)

If you're going to upload videos to youtube...to the INTERNET, you should know what to expect.


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> If you're going to upload videos to youtube...to the INTERNET, you should know what to expect.



and he does know what to expect, that's why he hasn't stopped the videos and has chosen to disable comments. It's not because he doesn't care about his fans.


----------



## Bea (May 6, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> If you're going to upload videos to youtube...to the INTERNET, you should know what to expect.



I don't think ANYONE in any job should have to tolerate obnoxious behaviour. I don't care if you're on the Internet, you don't act like an obnoxious jerk.


----------



## Taichi (May 6, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> If you're going to upload videos to youtube...to the INTERNET, you should know what to expect.


THANK you. I already said my thoughts on Josh in another thread so I won't go back into it.  IMO, his AC videos ARE the reason he's getting more exposure.  I have honestly never heard of The Bit Block until I saw one of his journals.  

That is the reason why he is getting bombarded because some fans are impatient for this game.  And please people, don't generalize the entire AC fan base like that.  This forum isn't the only "good" place where AC fans go.


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The longer the complaining about his complaining goes on, the more I decide that I'm not on Josh's side on this issue.
> 
> Josh is clearly a professional game reviewer and therefore really should not be treating any member of his viewer base like he views them as ignorant children. He should handle repetitive questions in a professional manner. If repeat questions but him that much, he should put a short FAQ at the start of his videos, and if they somehow miss that, he should just not acknowledge them.
> 
> ...



Here are a couple of my responses to your complaints.

If they hear a rumor or have a question, would it not be easier just to do a Google search first? It takes far less time than waiting to be answered.

Want to know why he's doing coverage on the English version now instead of the Japanese version? Nintendo sent him the game early for that very purpose, so that he could review it and occassionally post his thoughts and gameplay footage. If he kept playing the Japanese version and didn't post his thoughts or review the English version, Nintendo probably wouldn't send him another pre-release game again.

I do, however agree with you that he should make a FAQ video. If he did that, it would help answer a lot of questions and clear some of the spam up (hopefully).

I don't think some of your reasons to dislike Josh are justified, though.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 6, 2013)

If the animal crossing fanbase bugs him that much, he should not have continued his series. He should have turned Nintendo's offer to play the game down. He could make his money doing other game videos instead.

Working to respond to posts that others find obnoxious is not 'tolerating' obnoxious behavior. It's a method to help stop the obnoxious behavior.

Again, I'll repeat myself: Not everyone who is asking repetitive questions is TRYING to be obnoxious. It might be a hard concept to grasp since we're all huge animal crossing fans, but not all fans are like us and already know everything about the game. There will be people who don't know how people got the English version. They won't all find his videos from part one. The people who fall under either of those areas will of course ask how he got the game. They'll also ask simple questions because they want to learn more about a game.

Nintendo gave out these early English previews for the specific reason of getting word out on the game before it's released. They WANT people to learn more about the game and the series. Refusing to answer questions about the game is pretty much going against the reason Nintendo gave the games out in the first place. They didn't just give these games out so the people who already know about the games can see the same thing over and over in English. They already know we've seen the Japanese videos. They want to show the game off to new customers and they want the people playing these versions to be part of their commercial for the game. To spread the word and teach about animal crossing. If Josh can't handle that, he should have turned down the offer instead of putting himself back in a situation he does not want to be in.

Edit since you posted while I was posting:



Cevan said:


> Here are a couple of my responses to your complaints.
> 
> If they hear a rumor or have a question, would it not be easier just to do a Google search first? It takes far less time than waiting to be answered.
> 
> ...



My reasons are completely justified on the basis that I am not looking at his videos or his behavior as a fan of the game series. I could care less if he was playing ANimal Crossing, Mass Effect, or Call of Duty. I am looking at them based on my presumptions of what is and is not a mature business practice in the real world. Why should someone have to run off to Google to find information that might not even be true because it's on a forum? Why shouldn't they think it's okay to ask someone who they can see _actually playing the game?_ Some of these people probably weren't even fans of Josh in the first place and just wanted to ask questions to get their answers. If I were in that position and didn't know much about the games, I would want an answer from someone I have seen playing the game. In fact, I have asked a youtuber questions about a game I have never played before because they are playing the game, and I would assume that as a profession game reviewer, someone like Josh would have the experience and knowledge of the game to give a full, complete, and helpful answer.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 6, 2013)

What this thread turned into, is why a lot of the "youtuber" topics get locked instantly. =/


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> What this thread turned into, is why a lot of the "youtuber" topics get locked instantly. =/



Unfortunately we've had some arguments begin due to people voicing their distaste in Josh and TheBitBlock. This thread is turning more into a defend or oppose Josh thread rather than a discussion of his videos.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 6, 2013)

I only added my two cents because there was already discussion going on about his behavior towards his fans, which I find unprofessional regardless of how many repetitive questions he gets. Because I don't agree with the white knight "he has every right to complain" point of view.

He doesn't. He is a professional video game reviewer. Nintendo gave him a game to help review introduce to new fans and to teach what happens int he game. If he just wanted to play the game because he likes animal crossing, and NOT because he wanted to help teach others about it, he should have waited until June 9/14th like the rest of us who want to play it for ourselves. Heck, even some of those who are waiting for the game like that are more willing to answer fan questions than Josh seems to be from all the conversation I see about his reaction to the animal crossing fanbase.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 6, 2013)

Cevan said:


> This thread is turning more into a defend or oppose Josh thread rather than a discussion of his videos.



Exactly. This is the reason why making youtuber topics is looked down upon in the first place, they ALL turn out like this.
And it's always the same youtubers. Josh, Lindsey, and Zed. I don't understand what the whole deal is with people wanting to argue over how they run their channels.


----------



## Juicebox (May 6, 2013)

You guys... are absolutely ridiculous.

He's a human being, but you guys are treating him like a character in a TV show. You are trying to justify and unjustify his actions without even really knowing him or why he is acting this way. Everything you are saying is based off of speculation or personal feelings. You are trying to judge someone's personality based off of comments left on the internet. I'm not on a side for or against Josh, however, I keep seeing these threads popping up. These threads are never about just talking about the videos themselves, no. They have to turn into this childish debate about how good of a person these people are, or how bad they are, or how they should do things. It turns into a bunch of five-years olds arguing about why Batman sucks/is awesome.

No proof is given. It's just a circular disagreement that simply can't be proven. Trying to say that you are "right" because of a personal opinion is immature.


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Exactly. This is the reason why making youtuber topics is looked down upon in the first place, they ALL turn out like this.
> And it's always the same youtubers. Josh, Lindsey, and Zed. I don't understand what the whole deal is with people wanting to argue over how they run their channels.



Neither do I. I understand not liking someone, but sometimes it's best just to keep your opinions to yourself, especially in this case when this thread's purpose is discussion of his videos, not our opinions on his personality and how he runs his channel.


----------



## PapaNer (May 6, 2013)

You guys all need to calm down.  As with any job, there are things you like and things you don't like.  He probably gets thousands of questions, and if he answered some of them, then everyone who didn't get an answer would be complaining like crazy.

Also, he probably has more than just AC to play and review.  He still gives us things he thinks we'd like to see.  

If you don't want to watch his videos, then don't!  It's okay!  No one is going to force you to!

If you want to watch them, do it!  No one will keep them from you!

Just calm down!


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Righto, let's try and get back on topic, shall we?

Anywho, I'm wondering if there'll be another journal tonight. He put the second one up two days after the first, so I'm wondering if he's putting the third up tonight, two days after the second.


----------



## AndyB (May 6, 2013)

With many of the other YouTube threads we've had, they've ended up with fighting.
Last chance to clean it up and stop the fighting.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 6, 2013)

I couldn't resist the temptation and I watched Mayor Joshua's videos... Makes me want NL even more now! It's really weird seeing the game in English after watching so many Japanese videos, it almost doesn't look right!


----------



## Bea (May 6, 2013)

I wasn't arguing nor did I feel any hostility.... I thought we were just discussing both sides....


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, same here. 
 ah well, if things can't apparently be discussed as adults, no point in keeping a discussion of it going. 

Anyways, I hope that another video is posted up soon so I can see more townies names


----------



## Joey (May 6, 2013)

You should update the first post with the link to the other video so then people don't have to go through pages if they can't find it on youtube

Edit: Just watched his video now and I love when there is a thunderstorm! I also think it is cool that                  you get a letter from the person who was supposed to be mayor


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Joey said:


> You should update the first post with the link to the other video so then people don't have to go through pages if they can't find it on youtube



Why would you not be able to find it on YouTube? Just go to his channel, youtube.com/wiifolderjosh , to watch it.


----------



## LeAckerman (May 6, 2013)

I wasn't trying to start a fight. Sorry for posting that message about Josh^^;


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, I apologize if I was being hostile, I was just discussing both sides as well. I just think it's a little silly that people have this much hatred for Josh when he gladly provides us with good content.



Taichi said:


> And please people, don't generalize the entire AC fan base like that.  This forum isn't the only "good" place where AC fans go.



I should have elaborated more, but I don't think that the entire fandom is terrible. It's just that, like someone else said, it usually consists mostly of kids who don't know any better.

Anyway, I'm hoping for another journal soon since I'm curious to see his new neighbor and how he'll react.


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

I'm still holding out hope he'll upload one tonight. There have been times before where he hasn't uploaded until the day is almost over, so I'm hoping that's the case here.


----------



## PapaNer (May 6, 2013)

I'm so excited to see the next video


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Well, unless he uploads it within the next couple hours, I think it's safe to say there is no new video journal today. Don't lost hope yet, though, he may still upload it tonight in these last few hours.


----------



## Zaydin (May 6, 2013)

Cevan said:


> Well, unless he uploads it within the next couple hours, I think it's safe to say there is no new video journal today. Don't lost hope yet, though, he may still upload it tonight in these last few hours.


I think it was fairly late at night when he uploaded the second video, so it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Cevan (May 6, 2013)

Zaydin said:


> I think it was fairly late at night when he uploaded the second video, so it's definitely a possibility.



Now that you mention it, I think you're right. I remember it being almost midnight (for me) and I was almost about to go to bed, then I saw he uploaded a new one and watched that first. Perhaps he'll do the same here and upload it within a couple hours.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 7, 2013)

He's released a video schedule on his Facebook page, we should be getting a video on Thursday... All of his other videos this week are Disney themed 

EDIT: I just looked again and that ^ schedule is for next week starting May 13th... Sorry.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2013)

I haven't watched any of his english videos yet, hopefully i can control myself. Like watching Japanese gameplay and only understanding like 30% of dialogue is one thing, but IMO watching English gameplay for like a month and a half will just ruin AC for me #selfcontrol


----------



## PapaNer (May 7, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I haven't watched any of his english videos yet, hopefully i can control myself. Like watching Japanese gameplay and only understanding like 30% of dialogue is one thing, but IMO watching English gameplay for like a month and a half will just ruin AC for me #selfcontrol



I see where you're coming from.  I only watched one of linandkos live streams and I thought I'd better not keep up with it, but I will say seeing it in English has me at the edge of my seat waiting on the next video.


----------



## Bambi (May 7, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I haven't watched any of his english videos yet, hopefully i can control myself. Like watching Japanese gameplay and only understanding like 30% of dialogue is one thing, but IMO watching English gameplay for like a month and a half will just ruin AC for me #selfcontrol



I know what you mean but.... I have no willpower.

I watched them. 

The weather in the second video was AMAZING! SO freaking excited. Still a small part of the surprise DID die for me so those of you who say it won't ruin anything I disagree. 

DONT DO IT JAKE.


----------



## Joey (May 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I know what you mean but.... I have no willpower.
> 
> I watched them.
> 
> ...



It sounds like your teasing Jake trying to get Jake to watch them.


----------



## Cevan (May 7, 2013)

I have excellent news, everyone! Josh has uploaded the third video journal of the English version of Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I'll put the link below. 

http://www.thebitblock.com/2013/05/07/journal-animal-crossing-new-leaf-loans-n-letters/


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

Cevan said:


> I have excellent news, everyone! Josh has uploaded the third video journal of the English version of Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I'll put the link below.
> 
> http://www.thebitblock.com/2013/05/07/journal-animal-crossing-new-leaf-loans-n-letters/




oh my gosh, so the pink flamingo's name is Flora! I've been dying to know her localized name.


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 7, 2013)

Sadly he bought a fake statue, the painting was the only thing real.

I really like that you can identify frauds just by looking at them before buying in this game.


----------



## PapaNer (May 7, 2013)

That video was friggin' awesome!


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (May 7, 2013)

I'm trying to fight the urge to watch this video... Yeah, I think I'm losing. Going to go watch it.


----------



## Gandalf (May 7, 2013)

I've been watching them and then skipping any parts with extended dialogue. Not much has really changed from just watching the Japanese version. In my opinion the videos are worth watching just for Josh's commentating


----------



## Majora999 (May 8, 2013)

The new townie he got. Keaton? *I want him.*


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 8, 2013)

Keaton is proper hench.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 8, 2013)

Keaton is one of my favorites.


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 8, 2013)

I like they new villagers they very cool and cute. I watch videos because its help with the bored of having nothing to do.


----------



## Aurynn (May 8, 2013)

Keaton looks awesome. I always liked the eagle villagers, because I just like eagles xD I hope to see a deer soon in the videos ;o


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 8, 2013)

I hope his cool/cute new villagers make up for the ugly ones lol but I guess he must hate ruby xD that letter he wrote her OMG lol


----------



## Bea (May 8, 2013)

I loooove Flora. I'mma call her Flo.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 8, 2013)

No Bea you can't do that D: Flo the penguin will be confused!


----------



## PapaNer (May 8, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> No Bea you can't do that D: Flo the penguin will be confused!



Make her sell car insurance!


----------



## WeiMoote (May 8, 2013)

Bea, what have you done?! You changed the future! You've created a naming paradox!


----------



## Superpenguin (May 8, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> Make her sell car insurance!



She'll bundle my home and auto insurance and then come outside my house whenever it's raining and get me a rental car. xD


----------



## Cevan (May 8, 2013)

The fourth video journal of the NA version of New Leaf has been uploaded! Be sure to check it out.


----------



## AL64 (May 8, 2013)

Either I'm bored of waiting for the game, or this one was really not that much interesting.


----------



## laceydearie (May 8, 2013)

AL64 said:


> Either I'm bored of waiting for the game, or this one was really not that much interesting.



I didn't find it interesting at all, honestly. I'm starting to like Joshy more but this one was meh.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 8, 2013)

This was a pretty boring one since it was so early. But it was calming. I like how main streets music changed to accommodate the early morning hours c:


----------



## Fjoora (May 8, 2013)

I saw an option at the Town Hall in the latest video that said Problematic Villagers when you speak to Isabelle.
What does this mean??


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 8, 2013)

Probably the same thing as it was in city folk, just different wording. You'll most likely be able to complain of a villagers letters, behavior, or clothes.
I'll be abusing that function if It helps make them move out faster if complained about enough


----------



## Cevan (May 8, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Probably the same thing as it was in city folk, just different wording. You'll most likely be able to complain of a villagers letters, behavior, or clothes.
> I'll be abusing that function if It helps make them move out faster if complained about enough



So will I. For all the ugly villagers that end up in my town, I plan to abuse them in every way possible to get them to move out. 

My town's sole rule for the NPC villagers: All ugly villagers are not welcome.


----------



## Zaydin (May 8, 2013)

Cevan said:


> So will I. For all the ugly villagers that end up in my town, I plan to abuse them in every way possible to get them to move out.
> 
> My town's sole rule for the NPC villagers: All ugly villagers are not welcome.


Ugly villagers are people, too. Don't be discriminating against the appearance disadvantaged


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

Zaydin said:


> Ugly villagers are people, too. Don't be discriminating against the appearance disadvantaged



haha exactly! I had some ugly villagers in my town too but they're so cute at the same time... especially if they have a personality type I like! They also have features that make them stand out and look unique. I would rather have some of them than have all my villagers be doe-eyed rabbits and squirrels.

I'm not too hot about snooty villagers in my town though, cute or not!


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 8, 2013)

psh I ain't got time for ugly in my town. I only keep the uglier villagers if they have a nice house, actually  everyone else is pelted with nets and pitfalls


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 9, 2013)

I absolutely loved the early-morning music in town, and was sad not to hear more of it. I'll have to wake up early sometime and just hang out fishing or something! I was also really glad that he showed the town tune creator. I couldn't remember how many notes you get, but now I have an idea what my tune will be!


----------



## LittleMissGreedy (May 9, 2013)

*3 NEW VIDEOS, Y'ALL*

3 NEW VIDEOS.
If you don't want to watch, you don't have to. Your opiniona and choices are entirely respected here. I'm sure you'll really enjoy the game when it comes out!  (I'M SO HAPPY EVERYONE IS SO CIVIL ON THIS FORUM. YOU ARE ALL WONDERFUL PEOPLE!~)

Link 1: "Soggy Neighbours"
Link 2: "Loans N' Letters"
Link 3: "Town Hall Hijinx"

ENJOY!


----------



## Cheri (May 9, 2013)

I do want another video, so I do want to see Shari look like!


----------



## Cevan (May 12, 2013)

Josh has confirmed on his Twitter that he has a new video journal he plans to upload Monday (tomorrow), so that's something to look forward to.



LittleMissGreedy said:


> 3 NEW VIDEOS.
> If you don't want to watch, you don't have to. Your opiniona and choices are entirely respected here. I'm sure you'll really enjoy the game when it comes out!  (I'M SO HAPPY EVERYONE IS SO CIVIL ON THIS FORUM. YOU ARE ALL WONDERFUL PEOPLE!~)
> 
> Link 1: "Soggy Neighbours"
> ...



We kind of already posted all about these, but thanks anyways.


----------



## Mirror (May 12, 2013)

I watched it. It was so cute! The good thing is that by the time a few weeks rolls by I'll have forgotten all the dialogue anyways since I only watched it once, so I'm good, it doesn't matter that I spoiled it slightly. Seeing the grown man in the video light up with delight at the new game made it all worth it. And I won't watch anymore of his videos.


----------

